# Christian hunter



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER (Feb 15, 2011)

I am looking for a club to get in that i could take my 13 yr.  Son with me. I would love to find a place around newborn,madison,eatonton area. I live in newborn and have not been in a club in quite some time. I am achristian hunter that is responsible and obey all rules. I will even consider a archery only club.

Thanks, and god bless.
Chris


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Feb 15, 2011)

Give me a call.  I have a club in Greene County 668 acres.  We are paid fireman and are family oriented.  (828)674-4452.

Thanks,
James


----------



## tyler1 (Feb 25, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## bcro (Apr 17, 2011)

We have a small, quiet club in Hancock County...about 9 miles south of Sparta...~ 500 acres...deer, turkey, coyote...well-run with responsible membership...call me at 770/938-0742 (Bubba).


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 24, 2011)

PM sent


----------

